# Shed vs Gabled dormer



## GeeJay (Jan 17, 2014)

Good day from a newbie on this forum, 
I am at the designing phase of a future home, and I'm looking for advice and opinions on dormer windows. I want to add a dormer to the second floor of the house, in the bonus room above the garage. I am debating what type of dormer to add: a shed dormer or a gabled dormer.
The house is one and a half stories, meaning the second floor is in the attic. It will be built in New-Bruswick where there is quite a bit of snow. I think both types would fit equally well in the design (craftman inspired). The main roof has a 10:12 pitch
I was wondering how the two types of dormers compare in terms of :
1) Framing complexity
2) Cost
3) Risk of leakage
4) Insulation and venting?
Thanks for any insights


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Toss a coin...

Pretty much which will be most aesthetically pleasing.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for posting on ContractorTalk.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer that you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

ContractorTalk.com is designed for professional contractors to discuss issues and topics related to the construction and remodeling industries. Many of our professional contractors are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.DIYChatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

